# Vape Stores In Durban, KZN



## daniel craig

As it stands, durban has the least number of vape stores where you can purchase wire, wicks etc. So this thread will be for all those in Durban who are looking to take their vaping experience to a new level. Anyone is welcomed to post here.

Where can you find mods, wire, wick etc in Durban. Please post full details.


----------



## Sir Vape

daniel craig said:


> As it stands, durban has the least number of vape stores where you can purchase wire, wicks etc. So this thread will be for all those in Durban who are looking to take their vaping experience to a new level. Anyone is welcomed to post here.
> 
> Where can you find mods, wire, wick etc in Durban. Please post full details.




Sir Vape
www.sirvape.co.za
We are an online store with local delivery service or collection can be arranged. Just need to call give us a buzz and you are welcome to come through during set times.

What we carry: Wire, wick, tool kits, local and international e-juice, rda's, rta's, variable wattage mods, mech mods etc etc etc

Tel: 082 417 4668 or Email: hugo@sirvape.co.za

Thanks

Hugo and Craig

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-outlets-in-rsa.t2749/#post-59890


----------



## free3dom

Andre said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-outlets-in-rsa.t2749/#post-59890



That post has gotten very out of date lately. 

I think it is time for the Admins/Mods to get this information (forcefully if needed  ) from the registered vendors directly and create a sticky section for it - which should be kept up to date

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

free3dom said:


> That post has gotten very out of date lately.
> 
> I think it is time for the Admins/Mods to get this information (forcefully if needed  ) from the registered vendors directly and create a sticky section for it - which should be kept up to date


I cannot agree with you more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graeme

For vapers in the Highway area, there are now shops selling various stuff in Watercrest Mall (Twisp and general tobacconist), Kloof (Spar Mall) selling hardware and juices - their juices are expensive, but their hardware is reasonable + the assistant seemed to be knowledgeable about PG:VG ratios, however the juice brands that they sell .... ????

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Graeme said:


> For vapers in the Highway area, there are now shops selling various stuff in Watercrest Mall (Twisp and general tobacconist), Kloof (Spar Mall) selling hardware and juices - their juices are expensive, but their hardware is reasonable + the assistant seemed to be knowledgeable about PG:VG ratios, however the juice brands that they sell .... ????


And a new one opening in the Kloof area, if you have Facebook try look up "Ohm my E-Cig"!


----------



## Silver

Thread moved to "who has stock" so supporting vendors can reply directly here if they choose to

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mari

Good day
Our local shop is in Amanzimtoti,
www.eciginn.co.za 
E-Cig Inn 
27 Main Road
Doonside
Amanzimtoti
'031-903 3318

As well we have a online shop - www.vapedecadence.co.za that does shipping all over.


----------

